# Ramset gun used on steel



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Now here's something I've never come across before. What kind of moron would use an assumed ramset gun to fire nails through steel angle iron to attach 8' fluorescent HO's? Thanks a lot, moron, I spent the bulk of my day with a sawzall cutting out nails wedged between the fixture and the webbing of a steel rafter. Seriously, who does work like this? 

I'll be installing 6 new lights using beam clamps and 1/4 x 20's so that it gets done right.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Now here's something I've never come across before. What kind of moron would use an assumed ramset gun to fire nails through steel angle iron to attach 8' fluorescent HO's? Thanks a lot, moron, I spent the bulk of my day with a sawzall cutting out nails wedged between the fixture and the webbing of a steel rafter. Seriously, who does work like this?
> 
> I'll be installing 6 new lights using beam clamps and 1/4 x 20's so that it gets done right.


I'm sorry. I thought that was the right way. You didn't have to call me a moron though.:shifty:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'll be installing 6 new lights using beam clamps and 1/4 x 20's so that it gets done right.


Who says that the nuts and bolts is "right"?

BTW, I'll need a code reference :thumbup:


I agree....I hate those friggin' things unless something is "supposed to be permanent".
A couple weeks ago, I was replacing the mailboxes at multi-family building we own....  :furious: :furious: ~ that same moron shot the mail boxes to the brick!
What's gonna last longer....some cheap azz mail box or a brick :blink:
What's gonna last longer....some cheap_ luminaries _or an I beam :blink:


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Celtic said:


> ~ that same moron shot the...:blink:


I just said I was sorry. sheesh!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Please see the RAMSET site..........


http://www.ramset.com/fasteners_powder.asp



I personally have a HD 22 and a Cobra.









 http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/CT/DSC01362.jpg

I KNOW this picture has NOTHING to do with the OP's statements, BUT.....................


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

This moron gets around then huh. 

I mean seriously, who looks at a steel beam and says, "go get the nails"?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> I mean seriously, who looks at a steel beam and says, "go get the nails"?


I bet it was fast.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

See what's screwy here is that there is no open space between the 2 pieces of angle iron, otherwise a few 1/4" x 4" toggle bolts, wire 'em up, install bulbs, and I'm done.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I bet it was fast.



I didn't even know they made charges that strong!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

precisionbuild said:


> I'm sorry. I thought that was the right way. You didn't have to call me a moron though.:shifty:



Sorry bout that.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to work in a mining plant yrs ago and the head Electrician was going around driving threaded studs in the 1/2" beams for grounds. Man would the dust fly when he touched that thing off, sounded like a high powered rifle going off and not the normal .22 bang. He then went around and grounded all the equipment to the beams after the dust settled.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I won't even lie. I would have shot em up to the beam and not even thought twice about it:laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

It could be worse, at least someone didnt mig-weld them up :w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Please see the RAMSET site..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't use that tone with us :no: :laughing:

I personally have a hammer, a drill and a Beretta 9mm ...
...I don't see where you're going with this?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

AR15 and some nails here...Will that work to attach a fixture? If not I'll go get a bazooka and some tent stakes...Yeah, that should work.:w00t:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I do a LOT of rework and I *hate* any kind of _irreversable_ fastening system.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I do a LOT of rework and I *hate* any kind of *irreversible *fastening system.



COMPLETELY Understood!!




No "Options" when using Powder Loads!!!


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't get it. 

Why not just use those 3M double adhesive strips?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

J-Peffer said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> *Why not just use those 3M double adhesive strips*?


Because there is not a gun to fire them from. What kind of man are you? :laughing:


----------

